# Dr. Wm Campbell Douglass II, M.D. says puff away!



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Dr. William Campbell Douglass, M.D.

Anyone know anything about this doctor?

He is a medical maverick for sure.

A third generation medical doctor.

He took over Dr. Mendelsohn's newsletter contracts when Dr. M. died.

I heard him on the radio last night on coast2coast, and apparently he is an emigrant from America to Central America. He was discussing medicinal uses for tobacco and saying that smoking is not as bad as it is made out to be. He used to smoke cigarettes and now smokes cigars.

He said that the cases of lung cancer occurring in nonsmokers is on the rise and we need to find out why.

Any thoughts on this?


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Here is his book:

tp://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/9962636434/104-8459446-1915127?v=glance


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

The Health Benefits of Tobacco

Interesting. I also would like to point out his book on why women don't need a mammogram.
Going to go read some of his work, now.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

Yes, mamaintheboonies, he also wrote another favorite of mine, The Milk Of Human Kindness Is Not Pasteurized.

He has iconoclastic ideas about eating meat (he says go for it) and cholesterol levels.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Years ago I met with some people who had studied, I think it was called macrobiotics?, anyways, DNA, genetics, and food.
I am Anishnaabe/Lakota and my ancestors relied on meat consumption, fresh fruit, greens, never drank milk from other animals, etc.
For a short period of time I had the money to be able to eat strawberries, blueberries, rasberries, moose meat, turtle, elk, caribou, bear, several types of greens, etc. All plants and animals indigenous to my area. I swear that is the one time in my life I felt like Superwoman! :LOL No allergies, no colds, no flus, my muscle mass increased without much work on my part(never had a gym membership), I built my own canoe and paddled and paddled, tapped for maple syrup, walked everywhere, etc. That was the best two years of my life.


----------



## greencat (Jul 8, 2005)

Interesting. I adore Dr. M, and his book is the first one to open when I panic. I enjoyed occasional cigar (when I was a college student). I thought it was the added chemicals to the tobacco that was the real evil.


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Cigarettes as we know them today are not in the slightest bit safe. Smoking pure tobacco that is organically grown would be a totally different story. And there are other ways to ingest herbs that do not compromise the health of your lungs.

Lung cancers for non-smokers are on the rise undoubtedly because of environmental exposures to chemicals and toxins.

My grandmother's doctor told her to start smoking in the 50s to lose weight after childbirth. She died from smoking-related illness.


----------



## applejuice (Oct 8, 2002)

mamain the boonies...Dr. Mendelsohn gave a talk once that focused on following the diet of your ancestors. Sounds like you did that...good for you!

green cat - I was reading something else about tobacco last night and it said that the way the tobacco is dried (air dried?) makes the difference. Supposedly Cigars are air dried and the smoker of course does not inhale.

reader - thank you for responding...I think you are correct on each count...I also believe that the Indians who introduced tobacco smoking to the white man did not smoke all that often and used a pipe, not bleached paper, herbicide-laden leaves.


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

In the book _Makers Diet_ Jorden Rubin says that a study done somewhere showed eating a healthy diet free of chemicals and smoke tobacco thats also free of chemicals makes all the differance.

Dont know where dh put the book to get more detailed info


----------

